# ordered mandala-hasberry/satori frm the doc



## tango420 (May 5, 2007)

just got my order in for mandala hasberry and satori from dr chronic. cant wait to grow some monsters. how long do you think it will take for me to get my beans? I live on the west coast in the USA, any guesses?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 11, 2007)

7-14 days ... i normally get mine within about 9 from the doc and i am in the easter usa as well.


----------



## Wasted (May 11, 2007)

I was thinking about ordering the hashberry from mandala too and also live on the west coast so if you could tell me how much days it  takes to get to you and how much germinate


----------

